# Broken back?



## nealjpage (May 1, 2007)

Ugggg!  So this Bronica ETRS is gonna be the death of me yet.  I bought a new body after mine jammed.  Lens works fine.  Body works fine.  Back seems to work fine.  I install lens on body, set multiple exposure switch to multiple.  Shutter fires fine.  Shutter cocks fine.  I put the back on, remove the slide, and...nothing.  I load it with film, set it to regular.  Shutter won't fire.  Crank turns, but it won't stop for a single frame and cock the shutter.  I go through the whole roll of film again.

Am I missing something or is my back broken?:scratch:


----------



## lostprophet (May 2, 2007)

its been a while since I got rid of mine but I always loaded the film with the back taken OFF the body, threading the film to the start mark then putting the back on the body and winding on.

might sound stupid but are you loading the film on the right way round? I've lost count on how many people have come into the shop who'd forgot to change the spoils round after finishing a film.


----------



## nealjpage (May 2, 2007)

Yes, it was loaded correctly.  It was a junk roll of film, so I removed the back and removed the slide.  It was threaded right.


----------



## lostprophet (May 2, 2007)

odd, in all the years I've been in the shop I've never seen a broken Bronica back, now 'Blad backs are a different story!

might be worth checking the pins on the back and body in case something is jamming them







other than that I can't think of anything else, sorry


----------

